# Success! Betta + Guppies



## Jiirim (Aug 31, 2012)

So, after planning for over a week, I decided to see if my least aggressive Betta, Pongo, would get along with Guppies. I was pretty terrified at first, and I was scared stiff when I brought the little guys home, but I'm proud to say it was a complete success! My HM Chocolate Betta now lives with a mystery snail and three guppies. :-D

Pongo flared once in the ziploc bag when he was first introduced to them and has been fine since. He has chased them, but only to figure out where they were going and then leaves them alone. (He's such a curious little guy) There has been no nipping and they even swim together and brush against each other without any problems! It's amazing how friendly they are to one another.

I took a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3naO8OmOukg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

"Hey, look, I'm a guppy too!":greenyay:
My current spawn is being raised with guppies, from newborns to adult. My simple solution for bettas who don't like fishy friends with big ole colorful tails: feeder guppies. I think they're still very pretty, and I've never had a betta take issue with them.


----------



## Jiirim (Aug 31, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> "Hey, look, I'm a guppy too!":greenyay:
> My current spawn is being raised with guppies, from newborns to adult. My simple solution for bettas who don't like fishy friends with big ole colorful tails: feeder guppies. I think they're still very pretty, and I've never had a betta take issue with them.


Wow, how neat! Hopefully that all works out fine 
Petsmart was having a sale on guppies and I just couldn't resist, especially since I had been thinking about getting a few. :lol:
I chose the guppies with the shortest fins and the ones that looked in best health. The only ones they had were a few grey and then lots of long (some torn) fins. I'm glad my Pongo doesn't care how bright the orange one is!
Feeder guppies are pretty too. I most likely would have gotten those if they had any in stock.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow! I really enjoyed your video! Glad that everyone's getting along just fine. I love your fishes!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've also heard of some people having success keeping bettas with endlers, since they're so small that the betta doesn't recognise them as a "threat fish" but at the same time too big that they don't see them as food either.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had guppies and bettas together. Seems like the guppies think he/she is a giant guppy, and the betta sees them as weird fish who follow him around like doting dogs. :lol: Never had a problem with that mix. Granted, I had never tried with Sasuke, or any other mean betta.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Great vid!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. It's nice to know some people are having success with this


----------

